# Any Roleplayers in North Wales



## Karimere (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi

Just in case any roleplayers have moved into the area, I am posting again to try to find a players / group in the vicinity of Wrexham, Llangollen, Ruthin or there abouts.

I have been refereeing and playing for many years, games   include AD&D, D&D3E, Rolemaster Runequest, Marvel Super heroes and some older games such as Space Opera and Chivarly & Sorcery

Willing to try other systems, but not a fan of Vampire Etc

Regards  Karimere aka Quantumflux


----------



## paz (Dec 20, 2006)

It's slightly further afield, but there is an RPG club in Chester.


----------

